# Mogadore Report



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I wish I could be the bearer of good news guys, but that's not the case with Mogadore this winter season. Ice fishing just hasnt been too good at Mog this year. I've spoken to nearly 100 icers, but hardly any of them are having much success. Undersized panfish along wit low numbers seem to be the norm. If there are a few guys having good results, I'm not hearing or seeing it.

Yesterday, Weds 01/27, I drove to Mog at 4:00 pm. Very few guys on the ice. 
Congress Lake Road: 1 lone shanty east & 1 lone shanty west. 
At the Boathouse, there was 1 vehicle parked. 
Nobody fishing on the west side of St Rt 43. 
At the Dam area (Sunnybrook parking lot), there were 2 shanties fishing the deep water. I parked my vehicle and walked out to talk with them. They were catching dinks also and disappointed as well. 

It obvious, the fishery has changed dramatically since its heydays in the 50's, 60's and 70's.

I certainly would like to spend some time on the ice at Mog, but I have my doubts of my success.

If anybody is having success, I'd sure like to hear about it.. but the latest word is puttin nice gills on the ice is mostly a memory of yesteryear.


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

I fished it once this year and had/heard the same reports...caught about 20 dink Gills. I spent nearly half of my life in Central New York, where nearly every warm water Lake and Pond has Pickeral and/or Pike mixed in with the Panfish and Bass. It seems that these alpha predators help to control and stabilize the population, and result in more quality catches. I wonder if a little more aggressive management would help some of these inland lakes?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Without a doubt, the ecosystem of Mogadore is out of balance. It could be one major factor or a combination of a number of them including: food, structure, new/invasive fish species, water quality, fishing pressure, disease, natural change or genetic decline. 

Sometimes those reasons are not easily identified or observable. For whatever reason, the ODNR has not made any statements (to my knowledge) as to those reasons for panfish fishery decline.

What once was an absolute beautiful fishery and the pride of inland lakes of Ohio is no longer the same. I just shake my head and wonder what happened?


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

People cannot take all the big fish (bluegill), especially off the beds in
spring. Once word gets out that a fishery is hot it seems like everybody
pounds it till nothing is left.


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

Couldnt agree more...wait till the bass guys see the long term results of the new trend of tournaments during the spawn!! With the population density in NE Ohio, these little lakes just cant take the pressure. The lack of funding to the DNR also results in limited management/enforcement. People just dont make the connection between removing big breeders with superior genetics and the overall health of the population, in any body of water. Same can be said for the eyes. Sure its awesome to catch that 30' plus eye, but why eat it?? that fish has been marinating in Erie for 20 years or more! Let them go to release their genetically superior eggs and replenish the great fishery we have!! As our fishing skills, tackle, and technology continue to improve, we need to consider the impact we are having.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I have thought the same thing over the past couple years. Must have ice fished that lake 20 times last year and the year before without much to brag about. Any gills caught were not that impressive. Didn't even fish it this year and don't have any notion to do so.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Global warming , yeah , that's the ticket [ poor fishing] Obama will have something in the stimulus package for that. It has absolutely nothing to do with a. keeping all the big fish b. keep/catch off the spawning beds. c. no size limits d. no keel limits e. no closed season f. all of the above & g. poachers . Their is more to it than these items. Greed , miss management & mother nature factor in . Course during the 70's while in grade school it was called global cooling & we were exposed to be out of gasoline in 30 years. MMM, let's see 1975 + 30 = 2005  I'm only referring to Mogadore,theirs lots more things that could/can affect the fish population.These few I suggested are just food for thought.Pardon the PC crap just finished reading a newspaper story about the bailout bill & where the moneys going.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Couldnt agree more...wait till the bass guys see the long term results of the new trend of tournaments during the spawn!! With the population density in NE Ohio, these little lakes just cant take the pressure.


you are so far off the beaten path here its not even funny. this topic has been stomped into the ground 

but... take a look at portage lakes. up to 3 tournaments a week and last time i checked you better have over 12lbs to win. this lake pumps out toads and the reason i used this lake as an example is because due to its clarity sight-fishing is done every by nearly everyone in the spring. go figure


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I feel the reason for the decline of the good panfishing is due to oversight on everyones part.We always thought gills & perch will always be there in our lakes and ponds.Taking this for granted there's been little study, time and effort put into the panfish.All the ODNR cares about is the steelhead & walleye in Lake Erie,and the bass & walleye in inland bodies of water.It only took 20 years for the panfishing in our lakes to take a serious nosedive.Too bad the ODNR didn't put any effort into fixing the problem or saw it coming before it was too late.If anything they created a bigger problem by putting all the channel cats in these lakes year after year.We all know what channel cats like to feed on.......gills and perch.Too many predator fish and not enough food destroyed the balance these lakes once had..............Mark


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree some what w/ you guys but as far as tournys and portage or any
lake those fish are not harvested. As far as dnr and hatcheries they're
making stripers and saugeye two fish that dont reproduce, they dont
raise bass or panfish. On top of that they are netting walleye in the spring
and milking them of their eggs to make saugeye, all those eggs never have
a chance in the lakes they take them from. I dont know all the answers
but I do know harvesting fish off of beds no matter the species isnt good


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well guy's I have to put my two cent's in this...Same topic came up last year and I posted my 2'c's and they climbed up my back like it was a ladder...Here goe's...Mogador slowely dieing...under statement look at the other lakes...Mosquito is not the lake it was 10 years ago...A lot of the lakes are slowely dieing...My question is why can other states have size limits and seasons on ther fishery and most all lakes are thriveing...We have no laws protecting our fish..Short story ..Mrphish42 and I were at Mosquito about 8 or 10 yrs. ago..An amish man pulled out the same time we did...Had a brand new boat..we went over to look it over..Talked to him ask how he did..Limited out was his reply...Opened up his livewell ...Fish size was 10 to 15 inches all walleyes .most were cigar size..Limit was for him and his 5 kids with him if they were all his kids.(If we had a size limit ..his livewell would have been close to empty)...I fished Lake Chautauqua N.Y. for years there crappie size was 9 in. and they had a bag limit..of 25....Now I don't keep anything under 9...There have been days I went home empty livewell...My choice I know..With a size limit..bag limit..and season our fisheries would come back...It will take time...This is just my opinion.....Jim.....


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Well guy's I have to put my two cent's in this...Same topic came up last year and I posted my 2'c's and they climbed up my back like it was a ladder...Here goe's...Mogador slowely dieing...under statement look at the other lakes...Mosquito is not the lake it was 10 years ago...A lot of the lakes are slowely dieing...My question is why can other states have size limits and seasons on ther fishery and most all lakes are thriveing...We have no laws protecting our fish..Short story ..Mrphish42 and I were at Mosquito about 8 or 10 yrs. ago..An amish man pulled out the same time we did...Had a brand new boat..we went over to look it over..Talked to him ask how he did..Limited out was his reply...Opened up his livewell ...Fish size was 10 to 15 inches all walleyes .most were cigar size..Limit was for him and his 5 kids with him if they were all his kids.(If we had a size limit ..his livewell would have been close to empty)...I fished Lake Chautauqua N.Y. for years there crappie size was 9 in. and they had a bag limit..of 25....Now I don't keep anything under 9...There have been days I went home empty livewell...My choice I know..With a size limit..bag limit..and season our fisheries would come back...It will take time...This is just my opinion.....Jim.....




I cant agree more! Me and my friends have been saying this for a long time. I would like to see slot lengths on Northern Pike in Ohio along with a few other species.

As far as Mogadore we need to experss our concerns to the dnr to come in and figure what is really going on out there. In my opinion Mogadore started going down hill after the channel cats were stocked along with it being open to more people now that the YMCA doesnt run it.

We all need to start writing the dnr and expressing our concerns and hopefully some studies might get done and hopefully some management options could be worked out.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

If it works for other states,,why not Ohio...There is a lot of money spent by the fishermen here in Ohio , What we need is someone with the knowledge to draft a letter with our concerns Post it so we can either copy or print it..and everyone interested sign and mail to the DNR.......Jim.....


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i might spend some time out at mogadore fishing for channel cat. clean some of them up...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll skip the specifics, but did want to share some insights.

The ODNR is working diligently to manage and prosper Ohio reservoirs...including Mogadore. It's a LONG process of gathering data (years and years) in order to do the right things.

In the near future, no doubt there will be proven scientific management measures in place specific to Ohio regulations and harvesting as an effort to increase positive fishing experiences. 

Once in place, we all might be careful what we wish for...anglers of all species hate change 

Over time, so many natural occurrances transpire within a watersystem it's really unfair to target the Amish- ODNR- hillbillys- bass anglers-etc.

The overall totality of man is overperceived- Mother Nature is almighty.

nip

ps- I do agree with the predation theory impacting Moggie panfish- the bass are gettn' HUGE...and a lot of them!!! The cats eat them on the surface too!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I am no expert here but it seems to me the ODNR spends more time and money on deer and turkey hunting than anything else. The 15 dollars give or take for a fishing license doesn't compare with the large amounts charged for hunting licenses and special permits. They know where the money is.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Just like our economy....greed. I heard a guy brag about how he and his buddy took over 300 hundred gills off of beds. Filled their cooler and instead of going home, they returned with another cooler and filled that one.....THE SAME DAY!! I remember fly fishing for gills and keeping 18-25 good sized ones then picking up the bass rods and finishing the evening tossing rubber worms having a blast. Go home clean some gills and in a couple of days do it again.

Now its a compitition to see who gets to the beds first and cleans them out.

I saw a guy fish (illegaly) off of the 43 bridge and fill a 5gl bucket with large crappies, walk to his truck and return with another empty bucket and filled that one too. Had to keep 50-60 12 inchers.

I say if your trying to fill your freezer in a day, your not a fisherman your an opportunistic fish-harvester.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Joe-I think you're on the right track!(Your description is much too nice though!) 
BUT, I don't think all the respectable panfish were caught-I think they MOVED AWAY! Being 'respectable" panfish, they just couldn't stand living in a neighborhood full of trash/garbage(tackle containers/wrappers, aluminum cans, bottles, bait containers, freakin' McDonald's wrappers/bags/drink containers(McD's should be forced to use only dissolvable materials to package their crap in!)!! Mogadore Reservoir is a f*%#@*^ dumping ground-both on shore, and in the lake!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

We gotta do something real soon before our reservoirs are totally shot.Take a look at PA, they have a 50 fish panfish limit per man per day.It amazes me PA feels their panfish are important enough to their fisheries to put a limit on them, but we don't. It's a shame us Ohio guys need to drive 2+ hours just to catch bluegills and perch at Presque Isle instead of fishing dead waters in our own back yards. No wonder why they can have 5 baitshops within a couple miles from one another and all be successful.............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I started to read the threads from all over the state and have come up with the conclusion that we have a big problem across the entire state.This isn't just local, read the ice fishing reports if you have the time.Alot of these reports are from hard core fishermen, not rookies or first timers.It's the same negative reports over and over again.When will the ODNR get their act together and realize there's a problem with Ohio fisheries? I saw a report in the Plain Dealer last fall that stated the fishing licenses purchased in Ohio has declined 40% since 1980.If that doesn't open their eyes, nothing will..................Mark


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Amen, Mark! When we going to one of your pristine, local "honey holes" like you promised several times in the recent past??


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Amen, Mark! When we going to one of your pristine, local "honey holes" like you promised several times in the recent past??



Seems like the only places that hold decent fish are all private.Maybe because the owners don't rape them, practice catch and release or just take enough for a meal or two. CJ, I still haven't taken anyone from my list of first time icers yet.Thought I could get everyone out this week but the snowstorm killed those plans.I want to make sure they enjoy themselves and dragging gear through 2-3ft of snow sounds more like work than fun.On top of that I've only been able to find enough time to get out 4 times.......Mark


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Joerugz,
Why didn't you report them 1-800 poacher? There are a bazilliojn people that fish portage lakes but i know the lake and if folks get away from the communnity holes (like osp) there are qualty fish t be caught thru the ice, I can't speak for Mogadoe but i am sure it is the same.,


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Goodday, I don't carry a cell phone with me on the water. 1) I enjoy the peace and quiet. 2) I have a small personal pontoon...drop anything and its in the lake!

That guy on the wall of the bridge got his....he was talking on his cell with his rod between his knees, when a lg crappie snatch the whole rig right in the water. I could tell the guy was a bum, when he complained for the next hour how he lost his best set-up, the one that cost him 20 bucks.
lol.

And wouldn't ya have thunk it, when I rowed back by the area to go home...his beer bottles were still sitting right where he left them. Thats another story.

I walk my dogs in the woods surrounding the lake as well as shed hunt in the spring. I can't tell you how many times I fill a small plastic grocery bag with trash the first hundred yards, then I walk over more trash than I can carry.

ITS A CRYING SHAME the trash that gets dumped there. I have tried to email the dnr, to no avail. I leave my return address, phone # and name...nuttin. The division of watercraft officer talked to me and he said "not enough money to enforce it" ....CRYIN SHAME!


----------

